# S&w 586 grips



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

When I bought my 586 it came the really nice walnut target stocks. I love the way they look but they never really felt good in my hand. I decided to put on set of Hogue vinyl grips. Well those are about impossible to get on. I tore them up putting them on and could never get them to seat all the way. They ended up being stuck I actually had to carefully cut them off. I contacted Hogue told them of the situation they were very helpful and recommended the rubber grips. They sent me a new set of rubber grips. Really a first class operation. Those went on without a hitch. I really like the way they feel. I felt like I was shooting a different gun. Now, I really like the way it feels but not so much how it looks. It looks like my Glocks now. This isn't a carry piece but I do like being able to shoot all my guns well. I would invest in some Hogue wood grips if I new they would feel like the rubber grips. I'm not concerned so much with the difference between wood and rubber I just want them to be the same dimensionally. Does anyone have experience with the wood and rubber grips from Hogue?


----------



## Tiremanws (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes the wood is very nice but when I'm shooting my 686 I have the Hogue grips on mine. I prefer the rubber when I'm shooting 125 gr rounds but the wood does look nice.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

rustygun said:


> When I bought my 586 it came the really nice walnut target stocks. I love the way they look but they never really felt good in my hand. I decided to put on set of Hogue vinyl grips. Well those are about impossible to get on. I tore them up putting them on and could never get them to seat all the way. They ended up being stuck I actually had to carefully cut them off. I contacted Hogue told them of the situation they were very helpful and recommended the rubber grips. They sent me a new set of rubber grips. Really a first class operation. Those went on without a hitch. I really like the way they feel. I felt like I was shooting a different gun. Now, I really like the way it feels but not so much how it looks. It looks like my Glocks now. This isn't a carry piece but I do like being able to shoot all my guns well. I would invest in some Hogue wood grips if I new they would feel like the rubber grips. I'm not concerned so much with the difference between wood and rubber I just want them to be the same dimensionally. Does anyone have experience with the wood and rubber grips from Hogue?


Yes, I've owned both rubber (synthetic) and wood grips from Hogue for the same revolver, and although they are VERY similar, they are not exactly the same. I always chalked this up to the differences in the materials; you can make a very thin piece of rubber-bonded-plastic that is still very durable and impact-resistant, but a piece of wood the same thickness might prone to cracking/breakage. You could probably ask Hogue which wood and rubber grip models would be a closest match by size and shape, for your revolver.

For me, I just like the surface texture of the rubber better than the wood; no matter how well the wood grips fit my hand, when my hand got sweaty or wet, the wood grips just didn't give me the same control during recoil that I got from the rubber grips. Eventually, I decided I would use rubber grips for "go" and wood grips for "show", but the wood grips spent so much time in the accessories drawer that I finally just sold most of them. I do keep a set of wood grips for my .22 revolver (S&W 617) where recoil/control is not a factor, but the rubber grips are on it more often than not, for similarity in DA shooting practice.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

I have both and like them both. The Hogue rubber Big Butt is on my new 929 and works great. I have to other wood grips for my other revolvers and really like the looks of them.


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

rustygun said:


> When I bought my 586 it came the really nice walnut target stocks. I love the way they look but they never really felt good in my hand. I decided to put on set of Hogue vinyl grips. Well those are about impossible to get on. I tore them up putting them on and could never get them to seat all the way. They ended up being stuck I actually had to carefully cut them off. I contacted Hogue told them of the situation they were very helpful and recommended the rubber grips. They sent me a new set of rubber grips. Really a first class operation. Those went on without a hitch. I really like the way they feel. I felt like I was shooting a different gun. Now, I really like the way it feels but not so much how it looks. It looks like my Glocks now. This isn't a carry piece but I do like being able to shoot all my guns well. I would invest in some Hogue wood grips if I new they would feel like the rubber grips. I'm not concerned so much with the difference between wood and rubber I just want them to be the same dimensionally. Does anyone have experience with the wood and rubber grips from Hogue?


 Check Out Pachmyer American Legend Grips May Need To Wait Some Time But I Got Them On My 586 And They Fill My Grip / Wood Hip & Finger Grip Rubber Makes For a Nice 586


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

borris said:


> Check Out Pachmyer American Legend Grips May Need To Wait Some Time But I Got Them On My 586 And They Fill My Grip / Wood Hip & Finger Grip Rubber Makes For a Nice 586


Thanks. I like the looks of those. My 586 is a square but those appear to be for round butt. I really like them though I may order a set of charcoal ones for my 929.

A few months after starting this thread I went back to the walnut stocks. I just really like the look of the wood on blued metal.


----------

